# Tortoise with stuffy nose!



## LilTort14 (Jun 15, 2013)

So a couple days ago i noticed that my 1 year old Sulcata tortoise had a stuffy nose and was making squeaking noises! Im worried sick because he's having to breath through is mouth. He's acting and eating normal. I would really love for somebody to help me out! Thanks


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome. Please give us a run down of temps, humidity, substrate, soaking routine, etc.


----------



## LilTort14 (Jun 15, 2013)

wellington said:


> Welcome. Please give us a run down of temps, humidity, substrate, soaking routine, etc.


Thanks! Basking spot is 95F and elsewhere is 75-80F. I have yet to purchase a hygrometer but I have a humid hide. I have coconut substrate and get he gets soaked every two days.


----------



## LilTort14 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not sure if I sent the last one correctly but...
Temp: Basking spot - 95F Elsewhere - 75/80F
Humidity: I Have yet to purchase a hygrometer but he does have a humid hide.
Substrate: Coconut Fiber
Soaking Routine: every 2 days
Diet: I mainly let him graze outdoors and give him collard greens/carrots/romaine lettuce/rose petals/etc.


----------



## ascott (Jun 16, 2013)

I would set him on your lap and turn him so that you can really really look into the nostrils and see if there is a blockage....if he is acting normal and eating normal and everything else is normal then I would suspect a physical blockage...they do shove their noses into their food and so physical blockage is not unusual...


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jun 16, 2013)

One of mine had mazuri stuck up his nose


----------



## LilTort14 (Jun 18, 2013)

pepsiandjac said:


> One of mine had mazuri stuck up his nose



If there's something in its nose then how would I get it out? His nostrils are super tiny and I don't know if I'd be able to get whatever is in there out.


----------



## ascott (Jun 18, 2013)

> use saline solution in a squeeze bottle and squeeze it into the nostrils....I would soak the tort first for awhile to get him all wet and help loosen any ick in the nostril.....but you must be confident in your work---hold the tort securely and do a quick squeeze (appropriate for the torts size of course)......


----------



## LilTort14 (Jun 20, 2013)

ascott said:


> > use saline solution in a squeeze bottle and squeeze it into the nostrils....I would soak the tort first for awhile to get him all wet and help loosen any ick in the nostril.....but you must be confident in your work---hold the tort securely and do a quick squeeze (appropriate for the torts size of course)......



I have good news! I soaked him and put saline a few times in his nose and rose all temps in the enclosure. Now I can see his nostrils perfectly and I can tell he's happier then before! Thanks for all the good info!


----------

